# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Поговорки

## uno

Мне интересно, какие у вас все самые любимые поговорки? Я особенно люблю русские поговорки... очень мудрые и интересные. 
Например:
Пока гром не грянет, мужик не перекрестится. (Мой самый любимый)
Баба с возу - кобыле легче. 
В тихом омуте черти водятся.

----------


## Yazeed

Чему быть, того не миновать

----------


## Lampada

Волков бояться - в лес не ходить.
Волка ноги кормят.
Кто не рискует, тот не пьёт шампанского.
Семь раз отмерь - дело мастера боится.

----------


## Scrabus

Работа не волк, в лес не убежит   ::   ::   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Чем дальше в лес, тем толще партизаны   ::

----------


## Ramil

There are hundreds if not thousands of them
The best way to familiarize with them is to browse through the sites like this:   http://www.govoril.ru/?type=1&letter=1  
Or just search for them: Yandex  Google

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Scrabus* и *translations.nm.ru*, вы назвали две моих любимые пословицы!  ::  
(2*uno* - пословица про партизан, конечно, шутка.  ::  "Настоящая" пословица звучит так: "Чем дальше в лес, тем больше дров"). 
До царя далеко, а до бога высоко.
Свинья везде грязь найдет.
Яблоко от яблони недалеко падает (=like father, like son).
У семи нянек дитя без глазу.

----------


## Юрка

> Мне интересно, какие у вас все самые любимые поговорки?

 1) Чего молчишь, как рыба об лёд? (Получилось из двух поговорок: "Молчит как партизан" + "Бьётся как рыба об лёд")
2) Это в чей камень огород? (было "Это в чей огород камень?")

----------


## uno

> Волков бояться - в лес не ходить.
> Кто не рискует, тот не пьёт шампанского.

 Да! Прикольно! Спасибо всем за вклад!  
Спасибо gRomoZeka, я иначе навернно не заметил бы!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Яблоко от яблони недалеко падает (=like father, like son).

 Ненавижу эту поговорку. Она мещанская и лживая.

----------


## Юрка

> Ненавижу эту поговорку. Она мещанская и лживая.

 Мне больше нравится такая: "Яблоня от яблока недалеко падает"   ::

----------


## Оля

> Мне больше нравится такая: "Яблоня от яблока недалеко падает"

 Да, эта лучше.   ::

----------


## Mandy

> Чем дальше в лес, тем толще партизаны  :wink:

 I like this one.  What does it mean ... what does it imply?  Is it like "the more you involve yourself in something, the more difficult it is to remain impartial?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ненавижу эту поговорку. Она *мещанская* и лживая.

 Ха-ха, ну пропесочь меня на комсомольском собрании.  ::  
Эта поговорка - не моя любимая, но я считаю ее интереснее и образнее английского эквивалента. К тому же ее довольно часто можно услышать (особенно в сокращенном варианте "Яблоко от яблони..."), и *Uno* не помешает ее узнать.

----------


## uno

Mandy, it means The AHhhhh.................. just kidding.   ::

----------


## Remyisme

Береги честь смолоду, а платье сызнову.

----------


## scotttheshark

"Эта поговорка - не моя любимая, но я считаю ее интереснее и образнее английского эквивалента" 
У нас та же самая поговорка, "The apple doesn't fall too far from the tree" на самом деле можно слышать ее гораздо чаще чем "like father, like son", тоже есть "Chip off the old block". 
Вот моя любимая 
"У каждого свои таракани в голове" Смешное представление  ::

----------


## Leof

Олино восклицание навело меня на мысль, что я тоже ненавижу некоторые присказки и поговорки и в самом деле терпеть не могу людей, которые их произносят: 
"А ты думал, в сказку попал!?" 
Из тех, что мне близки - такая (кажется, латинских корней):  
"Поспешай медленно" 
А ещё:  
"Молчание - золото"

----------


## Mandy

счастья ...    Are there any proberbs about Luck.....     I want one that means "people don't choose luck....... Luck comes to those who wait .... or similar.

----------


## Dogboy182

Что русскому хорошо - немцу смерть!

----------


## BappaBa

> Что русскому хорошо - немцу смерть!

 Точно, суперская поговорка! Как ее раньше не вспомнили? =)

----------


## Юрка

За что боролись - на то и напоролись.
Бей своих, чтобы чужие боялись!

----------


## uno

> Бей своих, чтобы чужие боялись!

 Обалдеть!!!  ::  Серьёзно?!

----------


## astronomer

> Originally Posted by Юрка  Бей своих, чтобы чужие боялись!   Обалдеть!!!  Серьёзно?!

 Absolutely. У нас в России еще и не такие есть, например: 
Бьёт - значит, любит.
Баба с возу - кобыле легче
Курица - не птица, женщина - не человек
Семь раз отмерь - один отрежь
Работа не волк - в лес не убежит
Сколько волка не корми - все равно в лес смотрит
Волка ноги кормят  
А дальше - фольклор... 
Больше выпьет комсомолец - меньше выпьет хулиган
Научен комсомолом и судьбой застегивать бюстгалтер за собой (Вишневский, имхо)
Ты, работа, нас не бойся! Мы тебя не тронем!
Шашлык "Дружба": пожевал сам - передай другому.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Сколько волка не корми - все равно в лес смотрит

 Сколько волка не корми, а у слона всё равно <филейная часть> шире...

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by uno        Originally Posted by Юрка  Бей своих, чтобы чужие боялись!   Обалдеть!!!  Серьёзно?!   Absolutely. У нас в России еще и не такие есть, например: 
> Бьёт - значит, любит.
> Баба с возу - кобыле легче
> Курица - не птица, женщина - не человек
> Семь раз отмерь - один отрежь
> Работа не волк - в лес не убежит
> Сколько волка не корми - все равно в лес смотрит
> Волка ноги кормят  
> А дальше - фольклор... 
> ...

 _Бей своих, чтобы чужие боялись_! - не русская это поговорка, да и стара она - этой военной мудрости придерживались во все времена.   _Бьёт - значит, любит
Курица - не птица, женщина - не человек_ - тоже уже "фольклор"

----------


## Rtyom

Если хочешь быть здоров — убей пару докторов. 
«ФОльклор», собссного сочинения... Давны-давно...    ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Курица - не птица, женщина - не человек[/i] - тоже уже "фольклор"

 Аха, "Курица - не птица, Болгария - не заграница".   ::

----------


## Юрка

Как аукнется, так и откликнется.
За одного битого двух небитых дают.
Не плюй в колодец, вылетит - не поймаешь.   ::  
"Не плюй в колодец, пригодится воды напиться" + "Слово не воробей, вылетит - не поймаешь".
Не было бы счастья, да несчастье помогло.
Своё говно и в рот годно.  ::

----------


## randir

Для себя жить - тлеть, для семьи - гореть, а для народа - светить.  
Самая любимая пословица

----------


## astronomer

Вот, еще пару фраз вспомнил... 
Кукушка кукушонку купила капюшон. Надел он капюшон - как в капюшоне он смешон! 
Прыжок с переподвыподвертом. 
Колпак сшит не по-колпаковски. Надо колпак переколпаковать.

----------


## Rtyom

> Для себя жить - тлеть, для семьи - гореть, а для народа - светить.  
> Самая любимая пословица

 Ни разу не слышал... Однако красивая вещь! Спасибо за то, что поделился.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Вот, еще пару фраз вспомнил... 
> Кукушка кукушонку купила капюшон. Надел он капюшон - как в капюшоне он смешон! 
> Прыжок с переподвыподвертом. 
> Колпак сшит не по-колпаковски. Надо колпак переколпаковать.

 Так это ж не поговорки. Это скороговорки. 
Про кукушонка, кстати, знаю другой вариант (более сложный): "_влез кукушонок в капюшон_" (а не "надел он").

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Что русскому хорошо - немцу смерть!   Точно, суперская поговорка! Как ее раньше не вспомнили? =)

 Ну я несколько дней назад фильм "брат" в 100-ый раз пересмотрел. А некоторые говорят что, я по-вашему ничего не соображаю.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Дурная голова ногам покоя не даёт.

----------


## Rtyom

Это про аватар?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Дурная голова ногам покоя не даёт.

 Плохому танцору ноги мешают.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Юрка  Дурная голова ногам покоя не даёт.   Плохому танцору ноги мешают.

 Господи, что только ему не мешает?!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Юрка

Ради красного словца не пожалеет и отца.

----------


## Юрка

> Плохому танцору ноги мешают.

 Я не понял, это в мой огород камень?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Бешеной собаке семь верст не крюк.

----------


## Юрка

> Бешеной собаке семь верст не крюк.

 Любимая поговорка моего бывшего начальника (это он говорил про себя, напрашиваясь на встречу к клиенту).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Плохому танцору ноги мешают.   Я не понял, это в мой огород камень?

 Не, это сассоциировалось.  :: 
Вот еще хорошая пословица: *Хрен редьки не слаще.*   
(В оригинале звучала так: "Не смейся, хрен, не слаще редьки" - похоже на какую-то самурайскую мудрость.   :: )

----------


## XPaul

There are some new from movie "Операция с Новым Годом":
"Закуска градус крадет" and "Водка без пива - деньги на ветер".  ::

----------


## Rtyom

«Операция "С Новым Годом!"»   ::

----------


## Lampada

_Не мытьем, так катаньем._

----------


## Dogboy182

А как ж муж? Объелся груш. 
Муж в тверь - жена в дверь 
Кто в москве не бывал, красоты не выдал.

----------


## Dogboy182

Someone actually said this one to me once. 
Заблудиться в трех соснах!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Someone actually said this one to me once.
> Заблудиться в трех соснах!

 Я это себе говорю постоянно.  ::  
Стоит мне только попытаться срезать дорогу в незнакомом районе  - обязательно заблужусь.

----------


## Lampada

> ... срезать дорогу ...

  Когда-то было дорогу сократить, а срезать угол.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... срезать дорогу ...
> 			
> 		   Когда-то было дорогу сократить, а срезать угол.

 Ага.

----------


## Юрка

С волками жить - по-волчьи выть.
Не было бы счастья, да несчастье помогло.
Лучшее - враг хорошего.
Будем делом заниматься или глазки строить?
Под лежачий камень вода не течёт.

----------


## Юрка

Бережёного бог бережёт.
Бог дал, бог взял.
Все под богом ходим.
На бога надейся, а сам не плошай.
По одёжке протягивают ножки.

----------


## Орчун

лол вот моя самая любимая: Пиво без водки как паспорт без фотки  ::  русские вообще говорят так Пиво без водки денги на ветер.
но это я придумал   ::

----------


## randir

А вот мы в народ пускаем такие поговорки. 
"Водку и пиво на мыло, проживем мы без них не хило"

----------


## Lampada

::   Такие скучные?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Такие скучные?

 +1   ::

----------


## Полуношник

Кто не курит и не пьёт, тот здоровеньким помрёт

----------


## Юрка

Глазки боятся, а ручки делают.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Глазки боятся, а ручки делают.

 А че так ласково? Глазки, ручки.. В переработке для детей?   ::

----------


## Юрка

> А че так ласково? Глазки, ручки.. В переработке для детей?

 А я так слышал чаще, чем грубый вариант про "глаза и руки".  ::

----------


## Юрка

С паршивой овцы - хоть шерсти клок.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Чем бы дитя не тешилось - лишь бы не плакало.
Наглость - второе счастье. 
И самая длинная поговорка в мире:   ::  
Дуракам закон не писан, если писан, то не читан, если читан, то не понят, если понят, то не так.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Чем бы дитя н*и* тешилось - лишь бы не плакало.

----------


## Юрка

Гусь свинье не товарищ.
Верю-верю каждому зверю, а тебе ежу погожу.
Один с сошкой, а семеро с ложкой.
Семеро одного не ждут.

----------


## Орчун

Лучше смерть славная,чем жизнь позорная.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Лучше смерть славная,чем жизнь позорная.

 Малоизвестная. НИкогда не слышала, чтобы кто-нибудь ее употреблял в разговоре.   ::   
На миру и смерть красна.
Помирать, так с музыкой.
Двум смертям не бывать, а одной не миновать.
Тебя только за смертью посылать.  
И любимая поговорка наших учителей: "Перед смертью не надышишься".  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Орчун  Лучше смерть славная,чем жизнь позорная.    Малоизвестная. НИкогда не слышала, чтобы кто-нибудь ее употреблял в разговоре.

 Я слышал, правда в чуть иначе: "Славная смерть лучше позорной жизни". Да и звучит это натуральнее). 
P.S. Тема вроде назвать любимую поговорку, а не перечислить имеющиеся, лол.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Мою любимую поговорку уже давно назвали, так что остается перечислять менее любимые.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Не учи учёного, поешь говна толчёного.
Учёного учить - только портить.
Учиться - всегда пригодиться.
Ученье - свет, а неучёных - тьма.
Учень и труд всё перетрут.
Без труда не вытянешь и рыбку из пруда.

----------


## BappaBa

> Я слышал, правда в чуть иначе: "Славная смерть лучше позорной жизни". Да и звучит это натуральнее).

 Кажется, Святослав говорил, что мертвые сраму не имут.

----------


## Lampada

> "Перед смертью не надышишься".

 _Не наелся - не налижешься._

----------


## Rtyom

> лол вот моя самая любимая: *Пиво без водки как паспорт без фотки*  русские вообще говорят так Пиво без водки денги на ветер.
> но это я придумал

 Зд

----------


## Rtyom

> Чем бы дитя не тешилось - лишь бы не плакало.

 Чем бы дитя не тешилось — лишь бы не руками.

----------


## gRomoZeka

_Не поваляешь - не поешь._  
Смысл туманен, но поговорка жизненная.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Жизнь прожить — не поле перейти.

----------


## Юрка

Бог не выдаст, свинья не съест.
Уничижение — паче гордости.
Горбатого могила исправит.
Дарёному коню в зубы не смотрят.
Кашу маслом не испортишь.
Шило в мешке не утаишь.
Быстро только кошки рожают.
Быстро хорошо не бывает.

----------


## Орчун

> Originally Posted by Орчун  Лучше смерть славная,чем жизнь позорная.    Малоизвестная. НИкогда не слышала, чтобы кто-нибудь ее употреблял в разговоре.    
> На миру и смерть красна.
> Помирать, так с музыкой.
> Двум смертям не бывать, а одной не миновать.
> Тебя только за смертью посылать.  
> И любимая поговорка наших учителей: "Перед смертью не надышишься".

 
лол я эту не придумал,есть такая поговорка   ::

----------


## Lampada

Что в лоб, что п*о* лбу.
Хоть кол на голове теши.
Как об стенку горох.
Толочь воду в ступе.
Во дворе мочало - начинай сначала.
Контора пишет.
Не мытьём, так катаньем.

----------


## Antonio1986

тише едешь - дальше будешь.

----------


## Suobig

Гладко было на бумаге, да забыли про овраги
Спешка нужна при ловле блох
То понос, то золотуха
Семь пятниц на неделе
Перед смертью не надышишься
Кто в армии служил, тот в цирке не смеется
Пустил козла в огород
Своя рубаха ближе к телу
В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька

----------

